# Box tahoma somfy



## tristanWX (13 Août 2020)

Bonjour 
je suis sur le point acheter la box tahoma pour complète ma maison en domotique
je possède tout mes volet somfy bientôt ma porte de garage et j’ai ma télé qui est aussi connecter  et j’en passe 
je voudrais savoir si installation est facile et si on est obligé de le connecter en ethernet ou en wifi


----------



## Moutaille (24 Août 2020)

Bonjour @tristanWX 
A l'heure actuelle la box TAHOMA de Somfy n'est pas compatible HomeKit.
Pour ma part tous mes volets sont en protocole "IO" de chez Somfy mais tant que la box ne sera pas compatible HomeKit, ceux ci ne pourront pas être ajoutés à l'app MAISON de Apple...
Patience.....


----------



## Moutaille (13 Novembre 2020)

Ahhhh peut être Noel avant l’heure !!!!









						HomeKit : le TaHoma de Somfy sera compatible le 1er décembre
					

Mise à jour 24 novembre 2020 Somfy communique enfin officiellement sur la compatibilité de TaHoma avec HomeKit. Ce ne sera pas dès aujourd’hui, mais pour le mardi 1er décembre 2020. Dans une semaine pile donc, le constructeur devrait enfin tenir sa promesse vieille de trois ans. Précision...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## tristanWX (14 Novembre 2020)

On espère 
fera t’elle le hub HomeKit


----------



## Moutaille (14 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Si par la tu veux dire concentrateur à la place d’un iPad ou d’une Apple TV non je ne pense pas qu’Apple autorise ça !


----------



## tristanWX (14 Novembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si par la tu veux dire concentrateur à la place d’un iPad ou d’une Apple TV non je ne pense pas qu’Apple autorise ça !


J’aurais bien aimé


----------



## tristanWX (24 Novembre 2020)

Voilà la tahoma sera HomeKit dès le 1 er décembre


----------



## Moutaille (24 Novembre 2020)

tristanWX a dit:


> Voilà la tahoma sera HomeKit dès le 1 er décembre


CHAMPAAAAAAAAAAGNE !!!!!!


----------



## xao85 (1 Décembre 2020)

Alors si quelqu'un a réussi à synchroniser sa box avec homekit je veux bien de l'aide.

Premier problème est comment générer le code pour homekit?!


----------



## Moutaille (1 Décembre 2020)

xao85 a dit:


> Alors si quelqu'un a réussi à synchroniser sa box avec homekit je veux bien de l'aide.
> 
> Premier problème est comment générer le code pour homekit?!


J’ai trouvé cette obscure vidéo de chez Somfy. A la 34eme seconde ils expliquent. J’espère que ça t’aidera.....









						Kompatibilita TaHoma a HomeKit je tu | Somfy
					

Netrpezlivo očakávaná kompatibilita TaHoma a HomeKit je konečne tu. Zistite viac na našom blogu https://www.somfy.sk/blog/clanok/kompatibilita-tahoma-a-homek...




					youtu.be


----------



## xao85 (1 Décembre 2020)

Alors si qulequ'un a réussi à synchroniser sa box avec homekit je veux bien de l'aide.

Premier problème est comment générer le code pour homekit?!


Moutaille a dit:


> J’ai trouvé cette obscure vidéo de chez Somfy. A la 34eme seconde ils expliquent. J’espère que ça t’aidera.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bon mon application n'était pas à jour. La raison était là. Ca marche chez moi, juste le boulet roulant du veux et l'ouverture du veux qui ne sont pas encore pris en charge. Mais j'ai bon espoir, d'une mis à jour, un de ces 4...


----------



## tristanWX (2 Décembre 2020)

Ok merci et savez vous ci les volet roulant son compatibles j’ai du io et aussi rts
car je ne voie pas le pont tahoma en raccourcie et ni mes volet


----------



## Moutaille (2 Décembre 2020)

tristanWX a dit:


> Ok merci et savez vous ci les volet roulant son compatibles j’ai du io et aussi rts
> car je ne voie pas le pont tahoma en raccourcie et ni mes volet



Hello,
Malheureusement le système RTS ne sera pas compatible car il faut remonter l'état d'ouverture/fermeture et le RTS n'en est pas capable à la différence du protocole io.









						Vos équipements connectés sont compatibles avec Apple HomeKit | Somfy
					

Utilisez Siri ou l'application Apple Home pour piloter votre maison et lancer vos scénarios depuis vos appareils Apple (iPhone, iPad...)




					www.somfy.fr


----------



## Gibella (2 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir . je suis connecté Somfy  avec Tahoma ( volet. alarme .caméra et autres ) 
je voudrai savoir si cela est possible et avec quel appareil pour ce connecté sur mon téléviseur 
je vous remercie d'avance pour toutes les réponses


----------



## xao85 (3 Décembre 2020)

Seul tes volets marcheront pour le moment, la suite suivra dans de futur mis à jour... enfin j'espère. Sur ton téléviseur, il suffit d'une Apple TV.


----------



## Moutaille (3 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Est ce que quelqu'un ayant la box Tahoma sous HomeKit pourrait me confirmer une chose:
J'ai actuellement des volets roulants sur des baies avec le protocole "io" donc je pense que cela fonctionnera. 
Par contre j'ai également des velux qui ont eux aussi des motorisations Somfy "io" et j'ai cru comprendre que ceux là ne fonctionnaient pas encore avec Homekit ?! 
Je me trompe ??


----------



## tristanWX (5 Décembre 2020)

Ah je me pose la même question j’ai des Félix en io et je ne les vois pas  
ni les volet en rts donc pour instant je n’ai rien 
j’ai juste mon pont tahoma vivement les mise à jours


----------



## xao85 (5 Décembre 2020)

Effectivement les volets Velux et même l'ouverture de ces derniers (s'ils sont motorisées comme les miens) ne sont pas pris en charge par HomeKit via Tahoma. 

Mais ils sont pris en charge par par HomeKit via Netatmo: https://shop.netatmo.com/fr-fr/aircare/velux-active/indoor-climate-control-starter-pack

Perso, je sui sur qu'une mis à jour viendra les prendre en charge via Tahoma. Il faut juste attendre la mis à jour. Somfy est un peu lent, surtout quand on voit le temps qu'il a fallut pour avoir une compatibilité HomeKit


----------



## Moutaille (5 Décembre 2020)

tristanWX a dit:


> Ah je me pose la même question j’ai des Félix en io et je ne les vois pas
> ni les volet en rts donc pour instant je n’ai rien
> j’ai juste mon pont tahoma vivement les mise à jours


Après plusieurs années entre l’annonce et l´officialisation de la compatibilité HomeKit, comment Somfy n’a pas pu être mieux préparé au niveau de la prise en charge de sa gamme dans Homekit !!! Ça me sidère !!


----------



## Moutaille (9 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai une autre question pour les heureux possesseurs d'une box Tahoma compatible Homekit !
(Désolé hein, mais je voudrais savoir ce qu'elle est capable de faire avant d'investir !  )
Pourriez vous me dire s'il est possible par automatisation ou grâce à Raccourci, de demander à ce que les volets roulants descendent que d'un certain pourcentage ou alors à la position "my" de leur télécommande ??

Merci !


----------



## xao85 (9 Décembre 2020)

C'est possible via HomeKit!


----------



## tristanWX (10 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai une autre question pour les heureux possesseurs d'une box Tahoma compatible Homekit !
> (Désolé hein, mais je voudrais savoir ce qu'elle est capable de faire avant d'investir !  )
> Pourriez vous me dire s'il est possible par automatisation ou grâce à Raccourci, de demander à ce que les volets roulants descendent que d'un certain pourcentage ou alors à la position "my" de leur télécommande ??
> ...


Bonjour pour moi il n’a rien sur raccourcie 
appli tahoma n’est pas dans raccourcie


----------



## Moutaille (10 Décembre 2020)

tristanWX a dit:


> Bonjour pour moi il n’a rien sur raccourcie
> appli tahoma n’est pas dans raccourcie



Merci pour les réponses.
Et en passant par l'app "Maison" dans les automatisations tu peux gérer le niveau de fermeture/ouverture des volets au moins ?


----------



## Moutaille (29 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aurai une petite question concernant le fonctionnement des motorisations "io". Si j'ai bien compris Tahoma ne prend pas en charge les motorisations "io" des velux dans Maison. Mais savez vous s'il existe un plugin "HomeBridge" pour les gerer dans Homekit ?
Merci !


----------



## Moutaille (17 Février 2021)

Et bien ça y est pour moi également ! 
J’ai installé ma box Tahoma et je l’ai intégrée dans HomeKit ! Ça a été un peu plus folklorique pour ajouter mes velux « IO » puisque j’ai du passer par Homebridge mais c’est bon tout fonctionne !!
J’espère vraiment que  Somfy va étoffer sa gamme de moteurs sous protocole IO compatibles avec HomeKit !


----------



## tristanWX (20 Février 2021)

Salut cool pour toi 
moi j’ai tout en rts donc rien de compatible je vais essayé de trouvé une solution


----------



## Moutaille (20 Février 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> Salut cool pour toi
> moi j’ai tout en rts donc rien de compatible je vais essayé de trouvé une solution


La solution que je vois pour toi c’est, avec la box TaHoma, de faire reconnaître tous tes accessoires. Ensuite il faut que tu trouves une solution pour installer Homebridge (PC sous Windows, Rapsberry...) et ensuite tu pourras gérer tes appareils dans Home. 
Je sais que cette solution n’est pas terrible et loin des standards de simplicité qu’Apple met en place entre ses appareils mais c’est une solution qui fonctionne plutôt bien ! Crois moi j’étais réticent à utiliser Homebridge !


----------



## tristanWX (20 Février 2021)

Ok ok donc il me faut un raspberry mais j’ai pas de Windows que t’es mac


----------



## Moutaille (20 Février 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> Ok ok donc il me faut un raspberry mais j’ai pas de Windows que t’es mac


Un mac irait très bien ou un NAS sinon. Peu importe mais il faut quelque chose qui tourne 24/24. Ce lien t’intéressera peut être:









						TaHoma By Somfy - HomeKit par Homebridge
					

Bonjour à tous, en voyant que la TaHoma ne sera pas compatible avec HomeKit avec un bon bout de temps, j’ai aussi vu qu’il y en a qui avait installé Homebridge pour que celle-ci devienne compatible   J’ai donc décidé d’installer Homebridge sur Windows 10, j’ai réussi à l’installer avec nodejs...




					forum.somfy.fr


----------



## tristanWX (20 Février 2021)

Merci


----------

